# double trouble



## Shawn Michael (Dec 18, 2020)

I recently picked up this Schwinn tandem just for fun. It needs to be repainted next summer along with a more thorough clean-up. For now it rides pretty nice though. It can use some new wheels, a badge and maybe some cruiser saddles later. I used SOS pads for the basic rust removal. I think it is probably a 1963 or '64. The serial number is covered up with paint.




As found.







Cleaned up.







Me on my maiden voyage.


----------



## JRE (Dec 18, 2020)

Love the tandems. I want another one for my wife and me. The Schwinns are a little short in the back for us. Last one we had was based off a Mountain bike and was quite rummey.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 19, 2020)

Yes this one is fairly short too. My 17 year old son and I rode it yesterday. That was a hoot. The price on this one was right, so I couldn't pass it up.


----------

